# Coffee Table!



## Trubakoff (Jul 2, 2007)

I made this, this winter in a total of about 12 hours. I needed a coffee table, had no money and my dad had some extra T & G material left over from when he built our house last last spring. I didn't have a table saw and had to rip everything with a circular saw including the mitered legs. I did have a miter saw so I could trim it out. I took pictures before the lacquer and glass top. Not the prettiest but serves it's purpose like a champ. cheers!


----------



## Trubakoff (Jul 2, 2007)

too many viewa no comments


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

nicely done truby,i like when scrap wood is utilized in a needed fashion


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I like it. I tend to throw away my scrap or burn it.


----------



## Trubakoff (Jul 2, 2007)

Big Dave said:


> I like it. I tend to throw away my scrap or burn it.


NEVER, get a lathe and put that scrap to goooood use.


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

well i must admit that i spent the day cleaning the shop and just couldn't keep it all....


----------



## Trubakoff (Jul 2, 2007)

Im sending you a self addressed box tomorrow


----------

